# Are the days gone that it's hard to get a buyvm box?



## jcaleb (Jul 2, 2013)

I miss those times that I need to wake up at 4am in the morning, Manila time, just to get a taste of buyvm. Usually the 128's and 256's are gone in few minutes.

Is it just too much competition now and too many choices?


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 2, 2013)

More like they are no longer EGI limited and can just expand.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 2, 2013)

Ohhh, is it just because of EGI bw they cant add nodes? And people are just waiting in line for cancellations?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> More like they are no longer EGI limited and can just expand.


This, a thousand times this.  Now that we're out from under EGI's shady limiting, we can actually grow our network (and our deployments).  Now granted, NY stock still remains scarce, primarily because we're not all that willing to put any more hardware with CC.  Thankfully, sales still do fairly well (40-70 orders a day when I have stock open), and we still have a good deal of fresh hardware from the last buildout that's waiting to be filled.  Once things calm down again (Stallion2/etc), we'll fire up the daily restocks again


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Ohhh, is it just because of EGI bw they cant add nodes? And people are just waiting in line for cancellations?


tl;dr - we had 2gbit with EGI, and learned (the hard way) that they were quietly limiting us to less than half of that.  My suspicion is that they SEVERELY oversell to CN VPNs, mailers, etc; and the rest of the clients have to suffer for it.  For over a year, it simply wasn't worth building any new nodes simply because we knew that we didn't have enough transit for them.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 2, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Now granted, NY stock still remains scarce, primarily because we're not all that willing to put any more hardware with CC


Will you stay with CC in NY for a long time? Or not thinking about it yet?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Will you stay with CC in NY for a long time? Or not thinking about it yet?


For now, unless there are some MAJOR changes (which are pretty much guaranteed not to happen), we don't have any plans to stay with them past our contract expiry.  That's still some time off, so we've not spent much time discussing it in earnest, aside from general grumblings of how displeased we are about being lied to.


----------



## jarland (Jul 2, 2013)

I think some people might have been waiting for LV move to level out too, but that's just an external observation and you know how those go...perception doesn't account for much of reality.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2013)

Heh, aye, that's part of it as well.  We almost doubled our node capacity coming to Vegas.. and have added a half-dozen storage nodes, KVM nodes, and a bunch of new OpenVZ nodes since then.  Kinda worried us at first when sales slowed down.. but we've pretty much figured now that this is 'normal', and we've never really had the availability for normal stock before.

Of course, then you had the fairly recent RAM ratrace (and I _cannot_ roll my eyes hard enough at those clowns) that undoubtedly accounted for a good bit of our slower sales.  But now that people are starting to see that when you buy 2GB for 5$ you get less quality than McDonalds "BBQ" (and especially with CVPS repeatedly dropping the ball, and the Solus scares), things are picking up again.


----------



## jarland (Jul 2, 2013)

Power has been pretty stable now too. Network great, even from East Texas.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 2, 2013)

jarland said:


> Power has been pretty stable now too. Network great, even from East Texas.


Network will improve greatly once the new router is in place and Rob finally gave us an RFO on the power stuff.

We have added more nodes but that's mostly because we don't know what Stallion 2 will bring. We don't know if it'll cause a sudden big rush for people or what.

Yes, it's hard to compete against hte $5/m for 2GB plans but that's expected. There are many people that don't care about the extra features we include and simply want to save a couple bucks. Those people are been realizing that those cheap boxes can be prone to being rm'd, though.

I never liked having to enforce the limits we did but we always had something biting our ass with EGI. Network issues & power in FMT. Network issues in the 2nd half of our time with coresite.

We'll continue to roll new features with stallion that will, hopefully, have us competing closer to Linode than what the LE communities bring.

Francisco


----------



## Holoshed (Jul 2, 2013)

I actually remember waiting up to get a BuyVM vps and I still use it for different needs. Though it may be easier for people now, I still enjoyed the thrill of the hunt back when. Other than the infamous move to NV I never had any real issue with mine.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 2, 2013)

Holoshed said:


> I actually remember waiting up to get a BuyVM vps and I still use it for different needs. Though it may be easier for people now, I still enjoyed the thrill of the hunt back when. Other than the infamous move to NV I never had any real issue with mine.


And that's where the difference is between us and most of the others. A lot of people 'collect' LEBs like they're hockey cards but don't actually do much with them. There's a thread on these forums of 'what do you do once you buy an LEB?' and there was countless replies that were honestly 'It sits idle'.

Francisco


----------



## maounique (Jul 2, 2013)

Francisco said:


> And that's where the difference is between us and most of the others. A lot of people 'collect' LEBs like they're hockey cards but don't actually do much with them. There's a thread on these forums of 'what do you do once you buy an LEB?' and there was countless replies that were honestly 'It sits idle'.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Well, what are you expecting from a forum about LEBs  There are hopeless addicts there, some in treatment and some that pretend to be cured.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 2, 2013)

Mao said:


> Well, what are you expecting from a forum about LEBs  There are hopeless addicts there, some in treatment and some that pretend to be cured.


Many in denial 

Users thrash their VM's with us pretty good.

Francisco


----------



## kaniini (Jul 2, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> tl;dr - we had 2gbit with EGI, and learned (the hard way) that they were quietly limiting us to less than half of that.  My suspicion is that they SEVERELY oversell to CN VPNs, mailers, etc; and the rest of the clients have to suffer for it.  For over a year, it simply wasn't worth building any new nodes simply because we knew that we didn't have enough transit for them.


Ouuuuuuch.  I remember that from when I had servers with lightwave.net which were using EGIHosting.  You can imagine how well that policy impacted DroneBL...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2013)

Francisco said:


> And that's where the difference is between us and most of the others. A lot of people 'collect' LEBs like they're hockey cards but don't actually do much with them. There's a thread on these forums of 'what do you do once you buy an LEB?' and there was countless replies that were honestly 'It sits idle'.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Yeah, I've gotta admit, when we ask someone what they do with their BuyVM and the response is "Moved our production stuff to it", that gives one hell of a raging ere sense of pride


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 2, 2013)

Which is better for production? NY or LV?


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> we don't have any plans to stay with them past our contract expiry


Please carefully choose your next location. LV is not a good option for EU clients. If you abandon the north/east area I have to (don't want to) leave.



Aldryic C said:


> "Moved our production stuff to it", that gives one hell of a sense of pride


Second that. You are one of three providers where I commit important things to.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 2, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Please carefully choose your next location. LV is not a good option for EU clients. If you abandon the north/east area I have to (don't want to) leave.
> 
> Second that. You are one of three providers where I commit important things to.


Personally I don't see us closing the Buffalo location short of CC tripling our price or something. If we ever 'moved' it, it would be moved to NJ or actual NY.

What is more than likely to happen is we'll just open a 2nd East coast location, as well as a Europe location. Europe is postponed some, though, because of all the projects going on.

Francisco


----------



## Holoshed (Jul 3, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Second that. You are one of three providers where I commit important things to.


That is 100% correct, even I am using their services for other businesses used on a production scale. They are wonderful at what they do and I know so many people see that and respect them for it.


----------



## peterw (Jul 3, 2013)

Buffalow, NY - out of stock

Anyone able to tell me how good the routing to EU is?


----------



## earl (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm missing something but buyvm128/256 is still sold out... at least on their website


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2013)

peterw said:


> Anyone able to tell me how good the routing to EU is?


 

Limited testing out of Buffalo seemed alright to Europe.  I care about UK and that was oh, 80+ ms.  I expect experiences will differ based on your European endpoint endstreams though.  Buffalo traffic lately loves using transit that isn't the best.

Buffalow network isn't per se bad, just flaky due to the upstreams moving most of the traffic.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2013)

earl said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but buyvm128/256 is still sold out... at least on their website


http://doesbuyvmhavestock.com/

Shows everyone out of stock....  Intentional stock pull back?  Know I saw a bunch of stuff a few days ago.

Me, I jumped on a 256MB plan in Vegas for the DDoS protection a few months ago.  Mothballed/idle because they have been even recently a pain to get hold of.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 3, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> http://doesbuyvmhavestock.com/ Shows everyone out of stock.... Intentional stock pull back? Know I saw a bunch of stuff a few days ago. Me, I jumped on a 256MB plan in Vegas for the DDoS protection a few months ago. Mothballed/idle because they have been even recently a pain to get hold of.


this.  it's still not easy to geta box from them, but not that hard compared before.  where hundreds of people waiting in IRC for stock, and once stocked, sold out in 2 minutes.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 3, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> this.  it's still not easy to geta box from them, but not that hard compared before.  where hundreds of people waiting in IRC for stock, and once stocked, sold out in 2 minutes.


We used to have a different way of handling signups. We used to accept everyone and ald would get around to auditing all the signups within a week. It was brutal on him. With the new stallion 2 billing system coming into place it'll be laxing a lot of Aldryic's policies since he'll have stronger ways of doing auditing w/o being so strict.

We fully intend to get us as close to a 'cloud like' billing as possible. This means easy signups w/ minimal issues (assuming details aren't 100% off the rocker) as well as addons. All addons will be controlled within a tab on each vserver. You'll be able to order IP's, disk space, upgrade/downgrade, & cancel all in a single, simple, page.

We're unloaded since we don't have enough filtered ip's to complete new orders, we're just pending an invoice from CN to push another /24.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 3, 2013)

Francisco said:


> We fully intend to get us as close to a 'cloud like' billing as possible. This means easy signups w/ minimal issues (assuming details aren't 100% off the rocker) as well as addons. All addons will be controlled within a tab on each vserver. You'll be able to order IP's, disk space, upgrade/downgrade, & cancel all in a single, simple, page.


do you mean ordering/billing is not whmcs anymore?  it is included in stallion 2?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2013)

> do you mean ordering/billing is not whmcs anymore? it is included in stallion 2?


Not yet, but it will be. After tonight's launch I'll be getting started on writing support and billing modules for S2.. once all that's finished, we'll be moving away from WHMCS completely.


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, at least the tradition of seeing 'Out of stock' is still in effect.

Good luck with whatever changes you plan.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 3, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Not yet, but it will be. After tonight's launch I'll be getting started on writing support and billing modules for S2.. once all that's finished, we'll be moving away from WHMCS completely.


That would be nice as we could request features on UI that will be helpful to us.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2013)

> Well, at least the tradition of seeing 'Out of stock' is still in effect.


Just while we're waiting on CNServers to bind another /24... we didn't want to risk running out of Filtered IPs and having to either make people wait to get setup or have to issue out refunds. Soon as that gets squared away I'll be restocking


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2013)

> That would be nice as we could request features on UI that will be helpful to us.


Hah, yup, exactly. Doing backend stuff for WHMCS isn't all that bad, they actually have a fairly decent API setup and the DB structure is real easy to get familiar with. I just _HATE_ dealing with Smarty/etc or having to hack together fixes for UI/frontend... especially when I can't even see the source of what I'm working with -_-;


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jul 3, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Personally I don't see us closing the Buffalo location short of CC tripling our price or something. If we ever 'moved' it, it would be moved to NJ or actual NY.
> 
> 
> What is more than likely to happen is we'll just open a 2nd East coast location, as well as a Europe location. Europe is postponed some, though, because of all the projects going on.
> ...


A BuyVM invasion of NYC would be nice..


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 3, 2013)

ihatetonyy said:


> Europe is postponed some, though, because of all the projects going on.


 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 3, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Hah, yup, exactly. Doing backend stuff for WHMCS isn't all that bad, they actually have a fairly decent API setup and the DB structure is real easy to get familiar with. I just _HATE_ dealing with Smarty/etc or having to hack together fixes for UI/frontend... especially when I can't even see the source of what I'm working with ;


actually, the only feature i want from billing is to remove from my list all my cancelled service. it clutters the UI =)


----------



## peterw (Jul 4, 2013)

ihatetonyy said:


> A BuyVM invasion of NYC would be nice..


Or anything close to the Washington Level3 hub.


----------

